# Simple Stuffed Sicilian Squid



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

By: Margcata

This simply simple recipe was given to me by a chef named Gaetano Billeggi in Palermo, Sicilia ... Remember, too much detracts from the fresh squid ... just keep it simply simple ...

Serves 4 ...

1 pound spinach chopped finely

2 dozen fresh squid

3 garlic cloves minced

chopped finely parsley fresh

bread crumbs 3 or 4 tablsps

extra virgin olive oil

salt and pepper to taste

1) rinse the squid and clean, remove skin and drain & dry

2) peel garlic and mince

3) chop parsley finely after rinsing and patting dry with paper towelling

4) wash spinach several times before chopping finely to remove sand particles

5) in sauté pan, heat 4 tblsps olive oil and add the garlic. Sauté 2 minutes.

6) add spinach to the sauté pan with a pinch of parsley minced and pepper & salt.

7) Cook on low heat.

8) You could add pinenuts and golden raisins if u wish a sweet note.

9)  then, mix bread crumbs and remaining garlic and parsley and sprinkle over the spinach

10) place 1/2 tsp of this spinach mixture in each squid, however, do not pack tight

11) use toothpick to close

12) bake in oven at 400 degrees F for 20 mins. in a preheated oven

Serve with Prosecco white wine from Sicilia ( originally hailing from Veneto, this Prosecco is produced on a tiny scale locally and warm baguette ... Drizzle with a bit of olive oil and a sprinkle of salt if needed


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

I don't really know anything about wine, but i always thought prosecco came from northern italy, like (i'm guessing) the veneto area - or is there a prosecco from sicily?


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

There seems to already be a thread about stuffed squid, why couldn't you have posted this there?


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

17.00 Hours - Madrid, Spain Time

There is a thread from somebody looking for stuffings for squid, however, due to some technical problems on my end, I could not seem to get to their thread to reply to them ... So, to post the recipe, I posted it on a new thread ... Apologies.

Sometimes, getting into this website can be very slow.

Margcata.


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

Prosecco, a white sparkling wine hails from the Veneto province ( Friuli ) designation of origin, however, it is also produced locally and on a very small scale, not exporting it, in Sicilia and quite popular in Sicilia, particularly in the Port of Palermo.

Veneto is correct spelling


----------

